# Beware, Dishonest Liar out there



## nontypical250 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm posting thread on this website because this is where it started. Two years ago I wanted a registered AKC female Viszla. I got a response saying a certain gentlemen from the Orem/Provo had a litter and arrangements were made to pick up the dog in Salt Lake. I picked up my pup paid a total of 300.00 dollars for her. At the time she didn't have her papers, I questioned it and this individual who was just dropping the dog off said the papers were on the owner's table. I gave him my address and told him to ship them too me.
That was 2 years ago. After numerous phone calls and emails still no papers. I always got an excuse of I"m waiting on the AKC or I'll mail them in a week. I called this individual today and he told me that it wasn't going to happen. That I wasn't going to get my papers. He was rude and basically a huge A**hole. I told him I wanted to do something about my payment for a promised AKC registered Viszla. He told me good luck and hung up the phone on me.
I am warning everyone in the dog business out there. This man's name is Jon Hinkley. I think he is from the Orem area now. He is a rude, lying, arrogant man who has no morales or ethics. His dogs ARE NOT AKC REGISTERED so do not deal with him. Watch out for Jack A**'s like him. Make sure your puppy is there with the papers besides it when you purchase a so called Registered pup........................................ 
Jon, I hope you read this...... You worthless lying sack.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks big time. But look on the bright side, at least he wasn't an honest liar.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> That sucks big time. But look on the bright side, *at least he wasn't an honest liar*.


 :? :twisted:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good advise not only on buying a pup, but buying a car. Make sure you have the title in your hand before you drive it off the lot. Some good friends got totally hosed on a minivan they bought. After a couple of years of battles, they finally got the title, but still. No papers - no money. That sucks man.


----------



## nontypical250 (Sep 26, 2007)

If anybody else has boughten a puppy from this Jack, I would like to talk to them about this.... See if something can be done about being bent over and lied too.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's why we have courts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good advise not only on buying a pup, but buying a car. Make sure you have the title in your hand before you drive it off the lot. Some good friends got totally hosed on a minivan they bought. After a couple of years of battles, they finally got the title, but still. No papers - no money. That sucks man.


God advice, but not usally realistic. Assuming the car was purchased from an auction, it usually takes 2 weeks to get the title and then once they have it they are required to not give the title to the buyer by the lender, but to deliver it to the bank if a loan was used as is the case most of the time. I think the most consistent problems are with the dealers most consistently in trouble, the little dumpy dealers that just started vs the established dealers who would not risk the bad press. No worse feeling than that of being scammed, I feel for you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to down play your disappointment with the lack of papers, but how do you like your dog? I understand you did not receive something you were promised, and are justified in being upset at that. Are you planning to breed the dog, or compete in trials, or in the show ring? Just curious.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> That's why we have courts.


Hell with court, just go burn his house down. :twisted:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Careful there Tex, you may want to read the rules about encouraging or condoning criminal behavior. :lol:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hell with court, just go burn his house down. :twisted:


shhhhhh, (whispering) there are cops everywhere!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, you should have said "It sure would be a shame for this fine fellers house to burn down, hint hint".

That would conform.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

That is too bad. What a frustrating deal that you should consider taking to court. Unless I am mistaken, Jon Hinkley from Provo, runs a pheasant hunting farm(Quality Game Birds), near the airport in Provo. I seem to recall that he had Vislas. I had hoped to hunt there, but this post makes me nervous to do business with this individual. I guess you reap what you sow.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Utah small claims court has a lot of problems, but it can be sort of fun, especially if you don't take it too seriously. Get some proof of payment, a witness or two, and beat this guy up in front of a "judge". Looks like the most you could hope for is $300, but that beats a kick in the pants. Go to your local courthouse and find the clerk's office, they'll give you a little how-to packet of forms. Moast of the losers who get sued in small-claims never bother to show up, so you win automatically.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If this guy has a business, like Halfbreed Purebreds, you can also file complaints with the Utah Department of Consumer Protection and the Better Business Bureau. It's not legal to falsely advertise or obtain money under false pretense. Consumer Protection can create lots of hassles and even impose fines if they discover wrongdoing. Just some thoughts.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I like tex's way. Burn me once and I will burn you back :twisted:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The same thing happened to me and my lab. After finally realizing I was never going to get any papers for my dog that I paid handsomely for, all that was left to do was train and love her. She has turned out to be the best, smartest, friendliest dog I've ever owned. The bad part has been that I couldn't sell her puppies for top dollar because they weren't registered. Moral of the story, no papers no money. Don't do it.


----------

